

A retired locksmith sells NYC master keys on eBay - wslh
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/01/daniel-ferraris-new-york-master-keys_n_1928826.html

======
MSUGErelative
The media has just revealed to the world another simple tactic for al Qaeda to
"do their thing". It's treasonous in my opinion. Some people do not think
before they publish. Of course the blame lies with the idiot who sold the keys
in the first place.

------
madoni
I like how they posted the photo of the keys up the top there. Now everyone
can have a copy!

